# Shark Fishing Mississippi



## Aquemini

I'm looking for a spot to catch some sharks on the MS Gulf Coast from the Gulfport area to the west. Can anyone provide some recommendations for spots? Is BSL a good spot? In the Bay or on the beach? Is there a pier anywhere? Thanks for any tips or help you can provide.


----------



## ARslinger

im in the same boat you are. im stationed over here in biloxi. im going to try tonight and even tomorrow for them. theres got to be a bull swimming around here in the bay somewhere. but you best bet is to just make a trip to pensacola to fish for them. that what i do


----------



## swamprunner

*shark fishing bsl*

We have been catching bulls blacktips and sandys at the washington st pier.Also catching bull reds and big gaftop


----------



## Baker8425

If you can get on a boat, head out to Fish haven 4. It's about 4 1/2 miles SE of Ship Island. Put Chum out and you'll be getting circled within minutes. Lots of black tips, occasional big bulls. the "Pass" at Horn Island and Ship Island western side is good too. Take the ferry out to ship. Net some mullet on the sound side of Ship Island and freeline them towards the ship channel off ship island and you will get hook ups from big ones. I can get you numbers off of my GPS in a few weeks (deployed right now).
I grew up on the Gulf in NW Florida, and I'm telling you there are more sharks off of the MS coast than you could believe! When we catch bait on the islands I have a buddy standing watch when I'm wading back to the boat! The sharks are thick. 6' black tips are commmon, I had about a 8' bull spool me last summer right off of horn island. tight lines!


----------



## swamprunner

*sharks in the bay*

Thanks for the info but I catch my share in the bay


----------



## Contender

Any of the passes around Horn, Ship and Cat Islands, if you can or want to go a little farther head on down to Chandelier tons of sharks spawn there every summer. While wading for Specks and Reds they would come take them off our stringers -- use a long stringer


----------

